# HCC is now over 300 members



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

I just wanted to be the first to post that HCC has broken the 300 member mark.

They are also getting ready to add North Carolina, Lake Tahoe, and Costa Rica to the reservation system.

They are also looking to add a few more properties that (may) be announced in January.

Generally good news all around.


----------



## saluki (Dec 5, 2007)

Bill-

Any idea what the "equivalent member" count is? The projections that I have from them are based on that as a membership unit of measure. I am also wondering if the 300 number includes trial members such as myself.

Any rumblings on the potential next property locations?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

saluki said:


> Bill-
> 
> Any idea what the "equivalent member" count is? The projections that I have from them are based on that as a membership unit of measure. I am also wondering if the 300 number includes trial members such as myself.
> 
> Any rumblings on the potential next property locations?



HCC is keeping pretty quiet on both of your questions whenever I ask those questions. They are not 100% top secret, they just don't want them published on an Internet forum like TUG. 

HCC is very concerned with the competition and doesn't want to disclose too much info without signing a NDA. You (as a member) can always call them and see if they will tell you any more than they tell me.

I am hoping for a Caribbean location (BVI, USVI, Bahamas etc.) and Las Vegas. Perhaps we need to do a poll for a future HCC location.


----------



## saluki (Dec 5, 2007)

That makes sense in regards to the public disclosure. 

I will probably wait until after my HCC March ski trip to get more specifics from them before making the official decision on whether to join or not.


----------



## WhiteSand (Dec 5, 2007)

When I joined in September I was told that there were 270 members and about 40% were private 45 day members with the rest being mostly 25 day members.  I would bet the proportions haven't changed much in the last few months-


----------



## oldkey (Dec 19, 2007)

*Glad to see HCC break 300*

Wen I joined in the summer it was about 270. Seems to me we should be hearing about some new properties soon?


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 20, 2007)

At 300 members shouldn't they have about 50 properties by now ... are they already falling behind their promotion material?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 20, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> At 300 members shouldn't they have about 50 properties by now ... are they already falling behind their promotion material?



The member to home ratio is based upon a Private Member.

Thus, it will take MORE associates, affiliates, etc. to make up the difference.


----------

